# Solved: Problems Setting Up Linksys WRT610n



## cubs567 (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi all, I would appreciate some help on this considering I've already call linksys 3 times and they just keep telling me to do the same stuff, which obviously didn't work the previous two times.

I just purchased a "WRT610n" linksys wireless router and I cannot get it to work. I first tried going through the "easy" steps on the cd provided, and found that there was always some sort of error on the fourth and final step when it tried verifying my connection.

Eventually I just flat out plugged in my laptop w/ out installation and it worked, unfortunately this didn't work with any of the other computers in the house. Here is some info that hopefully should help solving the problem.

The computer that I got the internet to work on was running Windows XP:
-IP Address: 24.59.x.x (Possibly a default Comcast IP?)
-Subnet Gateway:  255.255.254.0

The computer that wouldn't connect:
-IP Address: 169.x.x.x
Subnet Gateway: 255.255.255.0

I've also tried going into 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.1.0 or 192.168.1.2 multiple times, with no luck on the computer being able to connect to the internet, also tried on one that doesn't, obviously doesn't work.

In addition, here are the other fixes I've tried:

-Manually setting IP to 192.168.1.101 and default gateway to 192.168.1.1 with appropriate subnets and gateways, and it says i'm connected at 100 mb/s but the internet refuses to function.
-I have also tried ipconfig/release & ipconfig/renew. Doesn't do anything, just brings me back to the same 24.59.x.x. IP address.
-I have done a hard reset on the modem and router, multiple times, including powering everything down and up again.

One more interesting point is that even though the WRT610n router doesn't work, the old WRTG54x still does work, and the IP address, when checked, does allow me to connect to 192.168.1.1.

Please help, I really have just run out of ideas. The last one involves a hammer. Thank you.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems.

Once we get wired connections working, we can proceed on to wireless issues.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## cubs567 (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi John, I appreciate the quick response. I followed your steps and here are the results:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\STANLEY>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Peter
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.il.comcast.net.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.il.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-C5-B7-4C-E0
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.15.93.51
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.248.0
 Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 24.15.88.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.72.44
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.72.130
68.87.77.130
68.87.66.196
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, February 23, 2009 10:25:21 P
M
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, February 23, 2009 11:25:21 P
M

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-F3-57-BF-D3

C:\Documents and Settings\STANLEY>ping 24.15.93.51

Pinging 24.15.93.51 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 24.15.93.51: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 24.15.93.51: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 24.15.93.51: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 24.15.93.51: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 24.15.93.51:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\STANLEY>ping 24.15.88.1

Pinging 24.15.88.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 24.15.88.1: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=255
Reply from 24.15.88.1: bytes=32 time=8ms TTL=255
Reply from 24.15.88.1: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=255
Reply from 24.15.88.1: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=255

Ping statistics for 24.15.88.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 6ms, Maximum = 9ms, Average = 7ms

C:\Documents and Settings\STANLEY>ping 68.87.72.130

Pinging 68.87.72.130 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 68.87.72.130: bytes=32 time=12ms TTL=59
Reply from 68.87.72.130: bytes=32 time=12ms TTL=59
Reply from 68.87.72.130: bytes=32 time=13ms TTL=59
Reply from 68.87.72.130: bytes=32 time=13ms TTL=59

Ping statistics for 68.87.72.130:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 12ms, Maximum = 13ms, Average = 12ms

I just want to note that this laptop, for some reason, was the only computer able to accomplish this task. Hopefully that somehow helps w/ the diagnostics of the problem. Thank you again for continuing help.


----------



## netcloud (Feb 24, 2009)

It seems strange in


> Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
> Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
> IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.15.93.51
> Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.248.0
> ...


Did u plugged it in the correct port ?
Disable all DHCP server except on the router.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You have the modem plugged into a LAN port, not the correct WAN port.


----------



## cubs567 (Jul 14, 2003)

I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure I have it plugged in correctly. My modem is a Arris tm402p with only one ethernet slot, which I then use that to plug into the router, pictured in this link as the yellow box: http://news.cnet.com/i/bto/20080630/wrt610nback_540x125.JPG

Note: When I try a factory reset, by holding the reset button down in the back of the router, is it supposed to blink, or do something to let me know it has reset? I've held it for a minute before and it seems to be like nothing changed and it just continually blinked.

Thanks for the responses guys/girls, please keep them coming.


----------



## cubs567 (Jul 14, 2003)

Hey everyone that has helped, or at least tried, I have figured out the problem. The issue was not how I connected it, nor was it the programming.

The issue was the router itself. I just went and purchased the same router, and this one works, of course. Thanks again all.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, we know something basic was broken.


----------

